# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Place names

## jaspertjie

I'm not going to spend a lot of text on this so let's just post all of our Place Names here!

----------


## jaspertjie

Cities that are bought or captured often end in 'dex 

Eredexa, Angaxa, Góra, Ebrax, Afeblaf, Mallis, Mérön, Vélin, Ivérin, Fordáj, Noxi, Egsan, Tobbéxx, Salaxxia'dex and some others you can found at this forum.

----------


## Imzogelmo

Way too many to list them all, but Zesnee, Chorvach, Owinstil, Xoovern Islaw (the X here representing a sound not existent in English), Fednop Holess, and Kiscopeka are a few. All those are regions or continents.

----------

